# traction control switch



## billyg (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi
I can't turn off traction control 
I have ordered a new switch 
does anyone know, can I replace it with the counsel installed 2011 Cruze eco manual trans
I cant find any clear pics to see if it is held in with screws or just snaps into place.
thanks


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've never replaced one or seen one fail but when you get the switch you'll be able to tell how it is retained.

That being said, to clarify operation, the switch must be held down till the chime sounds (about three to five seconds) to fully disable the traction control and stabilitrac.

So, one push shuts off traction control and illuminates a 'disable' light on the dash.......push and hold till chime shuts off both nannys and a stabilitrac off light is illuminated as well.

That was more of a reminder for other readers of the thread.

First time I've ever heard of this switch failing......do you shut off the TCS often?

Rob


----------



## billyg (Dec 30, 2016)

mostly in the winter time when it hard to pull out in to traffic 
I'm assuming a switch what else would cause it to not be disabled?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sensors. Abs


Any of the electronics could cause the TC to not function. Including tires


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

billyg said:


> mostly in the winter time when it hard to pull out in to traffic
> I'm assuming a switch what else would cause it to not be disabled?


If the dash light indicates that you have switched TCS off then the switch is not the problem. The light is illuminated after the module receives the command.
If the dash light does nothing, I would also be inclined to exchange the switch first before causing myself any brain damage.

So, what is the dash light doing?

Rob


----------

